# Need a new engine at 125k!(kind of)



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

All CAST IRON block 1.4t are the same...2011 to present in the US......the new generation 1.4t is all aluminum.

Gotta tell ya though, something is being overlooked on your present engine......I really think you should buck up and get a real professional diagnosis.
This engine is not a oil burner unless it has collapsed ring lands (and the broken rings that go with it). 
Your good compression readings tell me this is not the case and I'm sure you'll agree that all 4 oil rings don't fail overnight.

Good luck and if you dig deeper and find the consumption cause please share.

Rob


----------



## Codysett (May 15, 2018)

As far as I can read compression should be 174 to 205. Am I incorrect on this?

You are correct but I suspect (since the numbers are even) that the OP is performing the test with the throttle body installed. It is supposed to be removed for the test since the throttle plate is closed with no way to hold it open.

This, of course, will make lowish readings but as long as they are even you can generally rule out a ring problem.
I would feel better on the OP's behalf, if a professional diagnostic took place though.

Rob


----------



## Codysett (May 15, 2018)

I'm sorry I should have been more specific that they were off anywhere between 5 to 10 psi of each other with the exception of #4 being 140. I also came to the conclusion that it was the rings letting oil by because the plugs (which I replaced right when i did the intake and all that garbage where absolutely caked with oil and build up after only a week. I never even thought about the throttle body limiting the rev but its still cranking so would that really make that much of a difference?


----------



## Codysett (May 15, 2018)

Also the vin says the encore is from South Korea. Is that still the same and ok to put in my cruze?

As long as we are talking the iron block version the answer is yes......all Encores are from S.Korea.......I don't know what assembly plant sourced the engine but it really doesn't matter.

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Comp test with throttle body installed can only be used for variation.......true test requires removal.

It is inconceivable that all 4 piston oil rings have failed and a compression test has nothing to do with oil rings......they could be removed and compression would not be altered.

You have oil getting into the intake tract and being evenly distributed to all four cylinders.

Rob


----------



## Codysett (May 15, 2018)

What else could be wrong with it? I changed the intake manifold, the pcv tube and then tested the check valve and also changed the valve cover. The only thing left would be the turbo right?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Codysett said:


> What else could be wrong with it? I changed the intake manifold, the pcv tube and then tested the check valve and also changed the valve cover. The only thing left would be the turbo right?


Is there a lot of oil in the intake tubing at the throttle body?

Check that the intake manifold check valve is still present and accounted for. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Codysett said:


> What else could be wrong with it? I changed the intake manifold, the pcv tube and then tested the check valve and also changed the valve cover. The only thing left would be the turbo right?


The turbo is about the only thing that can affect all cylinders on the intake side and a failed seal will load the entire intake system including the intercooler........is the throttle body wet with oil?

Rob


----------



## Codysett (May 15, 2018)

Yes lots of oil on air inlet tube and throttle body. I just assumed it was from blow by. Also the intake manifold is less than a month old. I'm starting to think its the turbo more and more


----------



## Codysett (May 15, 2018)

Luckily I have a whole new turbo assembly.


----------



## Codysett (May 15, 2018)

Ok so I changed the turbo and for what ever reason the car drives much better but its still burning oil like crazy. Still looking at a 2016 Buick encore 1.4l that has 1700 miles on ebay. The engine looks identical to the one in my 2013 cruze and I cant see any noticable differences. Can any look at the add and tell me if it will be a direct bolt in. Burning 1qt+ every 500-650 miles now. 
https://m.ebay.com/itm/2016-BUICK-ENCORE-Engine-1-4L-LUV-1K-Warranty-OEM-Autogator/202179308754


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Codysett said:


> Ok so I changed the turbo and for what ever reason the car drives much better but its still burning oil like crazy. Still looking at a 2016 Buick encore 1.4l that has 1700 miles on ebay. The engine looks identical to the one in my 2013 cruze and I cant see any noticable differences. Can any look at the add and tell me if it will be a direct bolt in. Burning 1qt+ every 500-650 miles now.
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/2016-BUICK-ENCORE-Engine-1-4L-LUV-1K-Warranty-OEM-Autogator/202179308754


Same same.

Rob


----------

